# installing OS X86 on seperate hard drive



## frankie827 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey everyone
im trying to install ideneb V1.4 of OS X 10.5.5 on a spare hard drive

i was able to install the o/s just fine, but when i boot normally all i get is apple logo and a spinning wheel...i've waited over 2 hours and it just keep spinning

i tried booting with -v -f and -v -x and it goes through all the drivers, but it freezes when it gets to my motherboard(same mobo as in system specs) 
right now i'm downloading kalsay OS X 10.5.2 and i am going to try to install that on a virtual drive and see if that works


any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Your downloaded copy is full of viruses, gremlins and other evil things. 

No warez.


----------

